

From TechCrunch Disrupt to Israeli Intelligence - benjlang
https://medium.com/@benln/from-tc-disrupt-to-israeli-intelligence-b4549de4428c

======
Yadi
Pretty cool!

The dedication towards the goal is very entrepreneurial in itself :).

